#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Sistema de Proteção da Rede Elétrica

## TreiscBr

Bom dia! Tenho dúvidas quanto a instalação do Mac Mini (80w), em horário de pico (18:00 às 22:00 hs), ele fica energizado, ou seja, se passa a mão bem de leve e sente ele com uma nuvem estática, não dá choque nem pequeno e é no tato dos dedos, quando desligo ele, diminui, quando tiro o cabo HDMI do monitor um LCD Samsung 32" (110W), diminui muito, ou chega a zero. Pesquisei na internet e dos comentários todos os filtros de linhas e estabilizadores não prestam e, o que serve é o nobreak, pois bem, comprei um APC 600VA(300W) e acabei de instalar e não sinto mais este tipo de energização, porém se o mesmo APC é um estabilizador, e que tenha um sistema de controle de linearização da rede elétrica, o estabilizador dele não serve para nada! Esta dúvida que gostaria de saber dos universitários ou, de quem tenha vivência com coisas do tipo. Liguei a impressora HP F4480 (22,8W), o Mac Mini (2014) o monitor Samsung LCD 32" (380W), o teclado, o mouse com fio, o hd externo 1T, só, mas se eu vier a ligar meu Xbox 360 (119W)e tv Samsung Plasma 55" (380W) e se eu ligar todos juntos, vai o nobreak para o vinagre, or no!!! Alguém pode dizer se tá tudo certo isto, ou tá tudo errado, já que se liga na Apple não sabem informar e, que li que estes equipamentos americanos eles possuem interno o seu próprio sistema de segurança, assim pode ser dispensado até o nobreak!!! Ontem, tudo desligados, mas todos na tomada passei os dedos na lateral esquerda do Mac Mini senti uma leve estática, e ele não tem aterramento, que estranho, como podem no Brasil agora se a tomada de tres pinos, para que se ninguém usa o terra, isto é uma grande piada, ou é sacanagem de mercado, para o povo gastar em novidades idiotas. kkkkkkk

----------


## TreiscBr

Medi com uma ponteira de teste a tomada de tres pinos, dois pinos do centro e da direita mostra 110 V, os dois laterias 110 V, já o da esquerda e do centro nada! Quer dizer que o do centro ele tem 110 V com uma fase e com a outra nada, penso que deveria ser fase neutra para o pino da esquerda e para com o da direita, será que tá errada a rede elétrica de meu prédio!!!!! Minhas tomadas para o Mac são de dois pinos, assim só entra 110 V, se eu colocar uma tomada com tres pinos, com esta medição aqui, creio que vai me dar problemas nos meus equipamentos. Alguém que entende disto, grato.

----------


## lcesargc

da uma olhada nisso. http://eriberto.pro.br/blog/?p=142

----------


## TreiscBr

Sim, obrigado, mas o terminal central com o terminal do lado direito dá que o central é fase, ou seja não é terra, mas ligado com o terminal do lado esquerdo não dá nada, assim, tá muito estranha esta toda geringonça, li o portal ai cara, mas continuo vendo que o negócio tá tudo meio bagunçado. Se pode mandar um desenho da tomada, me falando qual é o terra, e quais sãos dos de fases, que ligando quanto de voltagem dá cada um, aqui dá 110 V, mas vejo que como o chuverio é 220 V, deve ter treta na rede do meu prédio, por que querem economizar na rede elétrica, vai que um dia querem 220 V. kkkkkkk

----------


## lcesargc

Anexo 60625

no seu caso sua tomada e 110v se vc usar o multiteste, tem que ser igual a figura 1
ja no caso do chuveiro, seria a figura 2 eles usam 2 fases pra alcançar 220v
conseguiu entender??
qualquer duvida pergunte

----------


## Nilton Nakao

No breaks de 600 VA não aguenta 300 W, descobri isso na sexta feira antes dos dia dos pais, por que a fonte do meu PC estava com problema(solda fria) e medi no multimetro caindo para 90 volts, liguei na rede melhorou pouco. mas todos são aterrados e quando recebo fontes chaveadas para conserto que não tem aterramento oriento para que conecte todos os cabos primeiramente para depois ligar na tomada, essa carga estática é a principal queima dos novos aparelhos. Aqui em casa e no comércio nunca se queimou uma fonte sequer, nem mesmo de celular, bateria pifa antes ou por que cai no chão.

----------


## 1929

> Anexo 60625
> 
> no seu caso sua tomada e 110v se vc usar o multiteste, tem que ser igual a figura 1
> ja no caso do chuveiro, seria a figura 2 eles usam 2 fases pra alcançar 220v
> conseguiu entender??
> qualquer duvida pergunte


Este último anexo não abriu

----------


## TreiscBr

A figura 1 do blog do Eriberto

Veja a seguir um exemplo de vista da tomada apresentada na norma (tomada fêmea): http://www.eriberto.pro.br/blog/wp-c...mada_femea.pngPolarização da tomada

----------


## TreiscBr

Ligo o pino central que é o terra e o pino da direita, ai vai dar 110 V. Mas, o meu plug é o novo com tres pinos, tenho então que pegar um alicate e decepar o pino da esquerda do plug novo, e assim a tomada fêmea o pino da esquerda some, volta as antigas, em suma esta tomada nova de tres furos foi uma invenção errada.

----------


## Rafaelbazoni

O pino do meio sempre deverá ser terra.

----------


## 1929

> A figura 1 do blog do Eriberto
> 
> Veja a seguir um exemplo de vista da tomada apresentada na norma (tomada fêmea): http://www.eriberto.pro.br/blog/wp-c...mada_femea.pngPolarização da tomada


No blog tem só uma figura . Por isso imagino que o anexo é outro que não o mesmo do blog.

Eu só queria ver a outra opção para 220V do chuveiro. 

Agora, cortar o pino?

----------


## TreiscBr

Sim

----------


## lcesargc

normalmente usa-se 2 fases para dar o 220v, pois entre fase e neutro e 110v, aqui en santa catarina nossa rede e 220v entre fase e neutro, ja entre fases e 380v.

----------


## TreiscBr

Sim, agora com vistas as figuras, entendi. Beleza, obrigado Icesargc.

----------


## 1929

Eu queria ver o último anexo postado, mas não está entrando.

----------


## rubem

> Ligo o pino central que é o terra e o pino da direita, ai vai dar 110 V. Mas, o meu plug é o novo com tres pinos, tenho então que pegar um alicate e decepar o pino da esquerda do plug novo, e assim a tomada fêmea o pino da esquerda some, volta as antigas, em suma esta tomada nova de tres furos foi uma invenção errada.


Se fizer isso (cortar um dos pinos laterais do plug) ele vai deixar de funcionar nas outras tomadas sem terra (99,999% das tomadas no brasil não tem aterramento no pino central).

Sobre a tensão medida na carcaça metalica dos aparelhos (Cabo HDMI tem a parte metalica do plug ligado na carcaça metalica da TV, que é ligava até o receptor de TV a cabo, que é ligado pela malha do cabo coaxil até a antena externa, e a TV pode ser ligada pela malha de um cabo VGA ou DVI num desktop e etc, o GND/malha dos equipamentos é interconectado e o problema pode ser bem distante quando você tem tensão na carcaça), essa carcaça é unida ao pino central na maioria dos aparelhos, o aterramento PASSA RETO por dentro das fontes e vai direto pra carcaça, se você descalço levar choque em carcaça é por falta dessa aterramento (As vezes ligam o aterramento em vergalhão de aço estrutural da parede, e nem sempre a estrutura metalica das construções é toda interconectada, geralmente ela fica uns 10 a 20cm isolada da terra pelo cimento das vigas, o contato dela com o terra tem muitos ohms de resistência, é um aterramento ruim).

Enfim, medir tensão entre carcaça de aparelho e um terra externo só serve pra dizer se há problema/falta no aterramento da tomada, o aparelho em sí geralmente tem capacitores fazendo descarga de ruído pra carcaça por isso ela é recomendada.

Filtros de linha (Reais, ou os imaginários que são só reguas), estabilizadores ou nobreaks tem o pino central da saída ligado DIRETO no pino central da entrada, eles não alteram em nada a diferença de potencia entre o chão (Se estiver descalço) ea carcaça do equipto.

Até tem o equipamento chamado modulo isolador, ele é um transformador isolado 1:1, são 2 enrolamento gemeos num nucleo comum, tensão de entrada = tensão de saída, mas... tocando num dos fios da saída a tensão não percorre o caminho até o terra, vai só até o enrolamento do trafo, com esse tipo de equipamento não há choque. Mas... só isso que ele resolve, choque. O ruído e RFI com esse tipo de equipamento (Terra virtual) continua na rede, bom mesmo é ter um aterramento real.

Medir tensão entre neutro e terra, ou fase e terra, com multimetro geralmente não é realista, se colocar um prego na parede e medir a tensão dele com relação a fase terá a tensão correta da fase, mas... hora que plugar em paralelo algo de alto consumo, que seja uma lampada incandescente de 40W, a tensão cai, porque a resistencia entre o prego e a terra (Passando pela parede) é enorme e pela lei de Ohm (RUI) a resistencia alta permite apenas uma baixa corrente se a tensão for alta, aumentando a corrente a tensão diminui.
Então.... meça a tensão com algo em paralelo, uma lampada incandescente de 40W ou mais é ótima, motores geram spikes então é bom evitar, mas ventilador comum de mesa serve (Motor com escovas é melhor não usar), aí sim você verificaria se seu aterramento está eficiente.
(É normal medir entre neutro e terra algo tipo 20 a 30V dependendo do dia, isso some se colocar uma mísera lampada de neon entre eles consumindo 0,000001W, o neutro é aterrado nalgum transformador ou poste e não necessariamente isso fica a menos de 300m de sua casa, de lá até o aterramento da sua casa pode haver diferença de potencial, já medi 30V em casos assim muitas vezes)

Sobre a tensão ser 110V, seu sistema é bifasico simples pelo visto, 2 fases 110V em contra-fase total (180°), mas... se medir 127V você tem 3 fases 127V, uma a 120° da outra, de modo que entre 2 pontos opostos do sistema nunca há 180° portanto nunca há 254V (O dobro de 127V), há uma defasagem tá que com 2 fases 127V você consegue só 220V. Isso varia muito no país porque tem geradores/turbinas trifasicos com 3 enrolamentos a 120°, tem com 4 bobinas a 90° uma da outra (As vezes podem chamar de sistema 110/220/380/440V), esse seu sistema 110/220V pra mim que parou de ser implantado a uns 20 ou 25 anos então deve ser velho, sabe-se lá o estado dos aterramentos (Do neutro) num sistema velho assim, ou do seu prédio/construção, mas choque em carcaça de equipto é falta de aterramento, seja sistema 110/220V ou 127/220V (Ou em sistema rural de 254V, que já usei aqui na roça, é transformador com 2 enrolamentos 127V, mas pra economizar fiação eles não usam neutro + fase, usam fase + fase (Afinal com tensão dobrada a corrente é a metade, permite fiação fina, permite gastar menos nas obras, azar do morador, que não encontrará equipamento que suporte 254V (A maioria suporta até 240V, tensão no oriente médio e outras partes da ásia).

----------


## TreiscBr

Ok, mas não há choque a energização é estática e superficial, se por a mão e descalço não tem choque.

----------


## rubem

Bom, de qualquer forma isso é falta de aterramento, talvez em horário de pico muita gente esteja usando chuveiros ou torneiras elétricas e eles tem aquele fio verde que as vezes vai no aterramento, se o prédio ou casa não tem aterramento decente a fiação do aterramento vai ficar com DDP com relação ao solo porque a resistência do aterramento até o solo é muito grande.

Nem toda fonte chaveada tem problemas de isolamento e dá um leve choque na carcaça, mas algumas sim, se nesse horário tem muitos equiptos desse ligados no mesmo aterramento (Ou se seu prédio/casa tem o pino central ligado no neutro, o que não é uma boa ideia) a DDP na carcaça da sua TV (Que via cabo HDMI vai pro GND do notebook) pode vir de algum vizinho e não necessariamente da sua casa.

Eu defendo que cada casa tenha seu aterramento por isso, problemas de casas vizinhas não te afetariam.

Teria que ver se o pino central das suas tomadas está ligado num aterramento bom, ou se está ligado no neutro. Por mais que o neutro seja aterrado, ele pode ser aterrado bem longe, e algum vizinho com equipto que joga energia demais no neutro pode criar alguma tensão com relação ao terra.

(Alias, havendo muita corrente circulando de fase pra neutro, o neutro vai ter uma tensão bem maior que a terra por perto (Se ele estiver aterrado só a 300m, digamos), mesmo que você use alimentação fase-fase, e use o neutro como aterramento no pino central, algum vizinho pode usar fase-neutro, a idéia de vender rede eletrica fase-neutro-fase é permitir que cada escolha se quer 110/127 OU se quer 220V (Sistemas neutro-fase com fase de 220V são uma besteira sem tamanho, isso é coisa de eng. que vive no mundo da lua e não sabe que no brasil existe migração, mudança, e não dá pra deixar uma região com tensão única, tem que existir a possibilidade de troca tomada a tomada de 110/127 pra 220V e vice-versa), enfim, consumo de vizinho tem possibilidade sim de alterar a tensão no neutro, ou no aterramento se for prédio com aterramento ineficiente.

Agora se você tem alimentação fase-fase, sem neutro, e o pino central das tomadas está desligado (Como 99,9% das casas aptos no brasil), e tem essa tensão só nuns horários específicos, aí é curioso mesmo, se a TV tem antena via satelite externa com cabo coaxial comum (Ligado na carcaça dela lá fora) poderia explicar algum DDP, mas se não tem isso então fica mais curioso ainda.

----------


## TreiscBr

O Mac Mini esta ligado a TV Samsung LCD 32" e não está ligada a cabo coaxial (TV a cabo) e, sim outra TV Samsung Plasma 55", que uso para TV a cabo e com Xbox 360, O APC agora fica só para o Mac Mini, já a TV 32", impressora estão num estabilizador a parte, já do fio terra o Mac Mini não tem terra, e penso que o pino central das tomadas esteja aterrado, de forma como comentei o medidor de teste de voltagem acusa este pino central com o pino lateral direito a voltagem de 110 V, já ligado com o pino lateral esquerdo nada apresenta e os dois pinos laterais apresentam 110 V. Desta forma o central é o terra ou neutro e não mostra valor de 30 V nem de 20 V como deveria ser em um teste que já fiz em casa térrea, agora moro em um prédio com 38 apartamentos, assim é como tu disse ai coisa de engenheiro aloprado que acha que a rede elétrica será eterna só para 110 V.

----------


## lcesargc

já medi também entre o e neutro e a carcaça de alguns equipamentos sem o terra deu 50 volts, fontes chaveadas.
recomendo conferir seu aterramento,ou do predio  :Wink: 
verifique se todas as tomadas envolvidas tem aterramento.
bom ver o @*rubem* de volta,achei que tinha sumido srsr

----------


## TreiscBr

Sim, vou ver com a administradora, enfim pago condominio para que? Valeu, vou me informar, se obter retorno, por que neste pais chamado de Braziuuuuuuuuuu se sabe que é dificil ter algo certo, se pensa que vão contratar um engenheiro elétrico para efetuar medições duvido, a coisa é receber e serviços precários, enfim construção civil que sei desde 2009 é assim tudo para obter lucros sobre vendas, agora se entra dentro de um ap, tem que fazer uma reforma do teu gosto, ou seja pagou o esqueleto do prédio o adorno era a embalagem bonitinha e dentro não se consegue ver o que tem.

----------


## rubem

Então entre um pino lateral e o terra tem 0V? Já que é predio, é normal aterrarem o neutro em baixo do prédio, na verdade é recomendação ou obrigatoriedade de umas cias elétricas.
Poderia medir isso em horário de pico, pra ver se não surge pelo menos uns 10V entre o neutro e o pino central, se não surgir nunca, fica com a impressão que neutro e terra estão unidos, ou na sua caixa de entrada ou na base do prédio.

(Mas abre pelo menos 1 tomada pra ver se tem algum fio ligado no pino central, se tiver só 2 fios na tomada nem adianta medir mais nada, não tem terra, normal de prédio residencial comum (Até uns chiques, já ví apto de R$ 700 mil sem aterramento, trabalhei uns anos com vistoria previa (Auto/RE/RD) pra seguro, coisa boba tipo extintor é mais fácil faltar em prédio chique (Porque estraga a estética) do que em prédio comum, a parte elétrica é sempre esquisita em todos)

Tinha entendido que você tinha uma fase de 220V.

Cada vez mais parece que é tensão que outros moradores estão jogando no terra, e ele não está dando conta do recado, 38 aptos eu imagino que seriam pelo menos 10 chuveiros ligados nesse horário, fora outras fontes chaveadas (monitor ou desktop velho as vezes joga muita coisa pro aterramento). 

Duro é que se o predio tem fiação fina pro terra, porque nos anos 70 ou 80 não tinha equipto que precisasse muito dele (GND de TV dava choque, mas ele ficava escondido, isso só foi um problema quando teve TV com saída pra fone de ouvido, eu mesmo precisei adaptar trafo de áudio em TV dos anos 80 pro dono não levar choque), o custo de trocar essa fiação por um mais grossa hoje seria gigantesco, se não está dando choque então sinceramente eu não acharia o fim do mundo caso ninguém fizesse nada, dependendo da construção a solução pode ficar cara demais (Trocar fiação ou gel em aterramento).

----------


## TreiscBr

Olha a foto que mostra que tem fiação nos tres pinos da tomada nova em prédio construído em 2012, agora é procurar descobrir ao tá o aterramento no prédio, e medir como falou em horário de pico ver quanto dá em voltagem. 220 V é só chuveiro, todas as tomadas são 110 V no ap.

Anexo 60644

----------


## 1929

Em resumo Paulo, pode ficar tranquilo que não é com o padrão novo de tomadas como você desconfiava no início.

----------


## TreiscBr

Fiz medição e veja a figura em anexo. Pino central com pino a direita 128 V, pinos laterais 128 V e pino da esquerda e central nada.

Anexo 60656

----------


## rubem

(Esses anexos não estão abrindo pra mim, sei lá o que deu, até troquei de navegador mas não abre)

Se tem 128V então sua rede é 127V, e NUNCA 110V, já existiu rede 110V no brasil, mas até onde EU saiba já foi tudo migrado pra 127V a décadas, por isso achei que era prédio muito velho quando falou em 110V.

Se for tomada nova (Predio de 2012 tem que ter), então a tomada está na posição certa, enquanto alguns insitem em virar ela:
http://uploads.meiobit.com/IEC-60906-1-socket.gif

Mas o certo é com o terra pra cima, a tomada "não pode sorrir", o motivo é que todo plug curvado, ou equipto que vai direto na tomada e tem 3 pinos, vem curvados assim:
https://s3-sa-east-1.amazonaws.com/l...01_600x600.jpg

Aqui outro exemplo da tomada na posição certa, terra pra cima e fase na direita:
http://mlb-s2-p.mlstatic.com/control...9272_572-O.jpg

Se o eletricista aí se preocupou em colocar a tomada direito (Enquanto 99% colocam virado, pra parecer um sorriso), imagino que a instalação elétrica aí seja boa, eu não me preocuparia, provavelmente é só o neutro e o terra unidos lá em baixo do prédio, e se é novo o aterramento deve estar ok, provavelmente é só excesso de consumo nuns horários fazendo surgir DDP entre o piso do apto e a fiação (Talvez unido a estática do vento sobre o prédio ou algo assim, entre 50m de terra pode haver desequalização no solo, imagina entre o aterramento e o piso dum apto depois de muito concreto e areia sem umidade, a resistência do concreto seco chega fácil em 1Kohm por metro, só não é tão ruim porque tem aço na estrutura, dá uma equalizada maior na diferença de potencial até a terra em si.
(E se for esse o caso, quanto mais alto o apto, maior seria a sensação de estática tocando no aterramento, pois maior seria a resistencia pelo loop que eles formam (chão>concreto>pessoa-descalça>tomada>fiação>aterramento no chão)

----------


## TreiscBr

Beleza, aqui as tomadas de tres pinos não é sorrindo não, são os tres pinos para cima, e estou no terceiro andar, acima é final de prédio (predinho de tres andares sem elevador). Neste momento tô ouvindo chuveiro de vizinho a todo o vapor, passei a mão no Mac e tá energizado, com o APC só para ele, e coloquei o pé descalço no piso. kkkkkkk não dá choque não, mas é então isto intermitente em horário de pico, a corrente sendo sugada nos apartamentos deve puxar corrente pra caramba, com isto a rede fica oscilando, mesmo como o APC, penso que o APC 600VA não tá dando conta (um investimento perdido), si bem que a corrente a 128 V ele deve atenuar e sair 127 V, é isto, e se evitar de sobrelevar a voltagem, penso que o APC server enfim para alguma coisa de útil, paguei R$ 299,00 para alguma coisa deve servir. Como falei vou aterrar colar no Mac Mini um papel aluminizado e um fio de cobre e colado no piso do ap, para descarregar a estática no horário de pico, mas isto é funcional, não vai dar algum tipo de problema no Mac Mini, penso que não devido que a Apple não souberam informar como resolver esta oscilação de rede, já que o Mac Mini não tem fio terra, será que os americanos projetaram este equipamento para a terra deles e agora vendo que no Brasil existem gatos e gatos em redes elétricas, não diria que no prédio que estou tenha gato, mas tu disse que o neutro e o terra se uniram, vai entender desta união!!!!!!

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Não faço ligação terra usando o Neutro da rede elétrica para ninguém, prefiro usar um transformador de isolação e além disso utilizo uma lampada de 15 W entre o Neutro e o Terra e já aconteceu dela de ficar levemente acesa por problema do aparelho de cliente(s) e reclamarem que não tinha internet boa ou som da TV tá esquisito etc.

----------


## TreiscBr

A minha tomada de tres pinos (da parede, do novo modelo no mercado), faço conexão com um plug macho de dois pinos, assim só recebo dos pinos laterais, ou seja, o central não está ativo nos meus equipamentos, além do que o Mac só tem dois pinos, e não tem terra, por isto tá tendo vibração quando estou descalço eu sou o terra. kkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## TreiscBr

Todos os meus plug são machos com dois pinos, o pino central (terra) da nova tomada fica a ver navios, ou seja um dos dois pinos laterais: um é fase e, outro é neutro. Ou, dito aqui que o neutro e o terra estão interligados no térreo do prédio!!!

----------


## rubem

Só lembrando que o aterramento do neutro não é gambiarra e sim regra, cia elétrica exige isso (Talvez só em prédios, nunca ví vistoriarem isso em casas).

Ao mesmo tempo a lei no brasil exige aterramento no pino de aterramento. Lei 11.337 fala em "toda construção".

Só que... tem que unir os 2 lá em baixo, e não na tomada! O neutro é aterrado logo na entrada e depois segue pras tomadas. O fio terra desce SEPARADO e vai até o aterramento (A lei não fala se deve ser o mesmo ou um aterramento diferente). O para-raios pode usar o mesmo aterramento mas precisa descer SEPARADO do neutro e fio do terra da tomada.

Mas não é perigoso usar o mesmo aterramento? 
É, mas ter 2 aterramentos um a 10m do outro se for solo de resistencia media dá na mesma que usar o mesmo aterramento. Desde que use fiação SEPARADA o caminho mais curto da eletricidade será ir até o aterramento e descarregar pra terra ao invez de subir de volta pela fiação e atravessar algum aparelho pra chegar em outro lugar. Lembrem da preguiça da eletricidade, percorrendo sempre o caminho mais curto, se ela já está no aterramento, ela é que não vai subir de volta pelo neutro, vai se dissipar pelo aterramento mesmo.

(Se colocar a "entrada" do aterramento do neutro, do terra das tomadas, e do para-raios em pontos diferentes do aterramento (Qualquer 1m já serve) melhor ainda, mas não é obrigatório)

Pode usar o mesmo aterramento, mas a fiação NUNCA pode ser a mesma.

Se procurarem as normas de distribuição da cia eletrica da região provavelmente verão a obrigatoriedade de aterrar o neutro. Eu vivo numa região atendida pela Energisa, ela obriga isso:
http://www.energisa.com.br/paginas/i...ma/NDU-001.pdf

Em prédio pequeno, ou um condomínio com prédios pequenos, o normal é aterrar o neutro na entrada do conjunto de prédios, e não em baixo de cada prédio, por isso pode ter uma fiação mais LONGA da tomada até o aterramento, por isso pode surgir alguma sensação de tensão no pino central do aterramento, criada por algum aparelho por perto. Eu particularmente preferiria um aterramento em CADA prédio desse pro pino central da tomada, mas... sempre existe o medo de DDP entre os aterramentos (O do neutro lá na entrada, e o em baixo de cada prédio), não sei se é legal fazer isso, mas é legal é unir neutro + terra de tomada + aterramento, pode não ser tão funcional onde tem fiação longa, mas legal é (E a administradora do condomínio vai se basear nisso, lei e normas da cia elétrica).

----------


## TreiscBr

Muito bom, tô tentado clickar na estrelinha ai para te dar um ponto, e não vai, penso que ou o portal ai tá travando ou a minha internet tá uma tartaruga, hoje em dia a gente fica a deriva a internet, e todos os bichos nos perseguem e só vem cobranças. kkkkk

----------

